# I have a 5.1 setup, and 2 more speakers, suggestions?



## akeoo7 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi
I have a Denon avr2310 set in 5.1 mode.
I have a couple of speakers laying around, and I am torn between 2 ideas, since my receiver allows both :
1- use those 2 in a traditional 7.1 setup
2- use them as height channels
Has anybody compared these methods and what do you think about them?
Input appreciated.


----------



## callas01 (Oct 24, 2010)

1st, A well plaved 5.1 is better then a 7.1 if you dont have the space to setup up the 7.1 properly. I do not have space for 7.1, but a 6.1 works perfectly for me, however I don't use it a lot because there just aren't that many 6.1 movies. My Sony does a great job of down converting 7.1 tracks to 6.1, but again, there aren't a ton of 7.1 movies also.

2nd, There are not any movies that have discrete height speakers channels built in, so at best you will get your fronts matrixed to the heights. That would be entirely up to you if that is what you want to do. 

In this situation, I would go with a 7.1 if you have the room to properly set it up.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I've heard 7.1 with rear channels, but never with heights. That being said, your front-highs are always going to be matrixed due to no content w/ discrete highs. Then again, so are most rear channels for the same reason.

I like the rationale that our ears are most sensitive to directivity in front of us, not behind us. You'll have to try them both to be sure, but on paper, my vote would be highs.

Anyone here with firsthand experience with highs?


----------



## akeoo7 (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanx fo the input guys.
First let me clear that I am reluctant to use my gear in a 7.1 setup, because in every review I've read for a mid to lo end receiver, those receivers handled much better (power) in 5.1 setups because leaving those 2 channels free, lets some more juice for the power transformers.
And in my terms it makes too much more sense to have a well driven 5.1 setup, then to so so drive a 7.1 one.
But still the thought does tickle me from time to time, because I also know that in surround sound, the output is engineered not to drive the 7 channels in the same time (very true for movies, not sure with music).
So my setup being in a crouded living room it is impractical for me to try both setups, especially that direct comparisons would not be possible.
So I am hoping for input from someone who have listened to both methods.
Have a good day.


----------

